# tamron 18-270 vs. canon 18-200



## marmots (Apr 18, 2010)

im looking for an all around lens and wanted to know which of these you guys know about... i found this Juza Nature Photography

good, but i don't like how they compare to canon at 200 to the tamron at 270 i want to see them both at 200 and figure it out from there

can any one help me out


----------



## marmots (Apr 19, 2010)

no one has either lens?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't have either of those lenses nor have I used either of them.  Here is something to consider however. 

The big issue with a lens like the 18-200/18-270 is the large range of zoom.   Zoom lenses by their very nature are a compromise to one degree or  another.  In a consumer grade lens, such as either one you have listed that compromise  can be fairly large in terms of sharpness, Chromatic Aberation, etc.  

In top of the line glass the compromise is usually minimal, and usually  in the area of sharpness compared to a comparable top of the line prime.   A comparable prime is always going to be sharper that the equivalent  zoom.  The appeal of a zoom is the versatility that it offers.  That  versatility comes with the above mentioned trade offs.


----------

